# Percussion MIDI Spec?



## zigzag (Jul 12, 2019)

In the manual of the Berlin Inspire 1 it says "_The Percussion Essentials unite important percussion instruments in one patch mapped per the MIDI Spec._", but if I set the default GM Map in Cubase, instruments mapping doesn't fit. What kind of "MIDI Spec" they are referring to?

PS: why it is so hard for sample developers to document instrument names/articulations inside percussion patches?


----------

